# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Ubuntu Sprachausgabe - Vorlesen auf Deutsch

## warumlinux

Ein Tutorial, wie man Ubuntu Linux dazu bringt, einen beliebigen Text in deutscher Sprache verständlich vor zu lesen.
Den Text auf dem Bildschirm mit der Maus auswählen und vorlesen lassen. Egal ob Browser, Textverarbeitung, Texteditor oder in einer anderen Anwendung bei der man den beliebigen Text markieren kann.

Durch drücken einer selbst definierbaren Tastenkombination, wird der in jedem Programm ausgewählte Text gut verständlich vorgelesen.
Der Text kann beliebig lang sein. Beim vorlesen werden auch Satzzeichen in die Betonung mit einbezogen.

Die Sprachwiedergabe geschieht komplett auf dem eigenen Rechner. Die Daten werden nicht ins Internet übermittelt und es wird zur Wiedergabe keine Internetverbindung benötigt.
Link zum Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjBtKRd7c34

----------

